# Dry hopping with Citra



## Bruer (24/3/16)

Hey all. Brewing Brewdog citra IPA, but want to step it up with a dry hop of citra too. Anyone have a recommended dry hopping rate for citra? I was thinking around 66g for 23L for 3-4 days.


----------



## Yob (24/3/16)

More.. Always more..


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/3/16)

> More.. Always more..


and then some


----------



## Bruer (24/3/16)

115g? Thats 5g/L.


----------



## Coodgee (24/3/16)

I just got my first batch of citra and brewed an IPA and APA with it. The APA was 40 grams each of Simcoe/Mosaic/Citra at 10 minutes and 50grams of same dry hop. It's a lovely fruity flavour and aroma. My IPA was 50grams of Crosby experimental hop #6 (which is described as big, dank and bold) and 20grams of galaxy at 20 minutes with 40 grams of citra at 10 minutes. It's still fermenting so not ready for a dry hop yet. But god damn they both taste and smell exactly the same - it's fruity-sweet citra all the way. So my advice would be to just go easy with the citra because it's potent shit. I think I'll just dry hop the IPA with 50 grams of the experimental hop to try to override the citra somewhat.


----------



## kaiserben (24/3/16)

Bruer said:


> 115g? Thats 5g/L.


5g/L is a reasonable amount for an IPA IMO. 

My last batch had 160g dry hops in total (80 at 6-days before bottling and 80 at 3-days before bottling). Could probably have used more. 

EDIT: By "reasonable" I don't mean it's a lot, I mean it's fair enough; a good starting point.


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/16)

Coodgee said:


> I just got my first batch of citra and brewed an IPA and APA with it. The APA was 40 grams each of Simcoe/Mosaic/Citra at 10 minutes and 50grams of same dry hop. It's a lovely fruity flavour and aroma. My IPA was 50grams of Crosby experimental hop #6 (which is described as big, dank and bold) and 20grams of galaxy at 20 minutes with 40 grams of citra at 10 minutes. It's still fermenting so not ready for a dry hop yet. But god damn they both taste and smell exactly the same - it's fruity-sweet citra all the way. So my advice would be to just go easy with the citra because it's potent shit. I think I'll just dry hop the IPA with 50 grams of the experimental hop to try to override the citra somewhat.


I cube hopped an Aussie Lager with a touch of Citra, only about a teaspoon in each cube, to give it a certain hint of "je ne sais quoi"

Citra Lager, it was the dominant flavour.


----------



## 1974Alby (24/3/16)

I find citra an awesome dry hop and generally use in the range of 1.5 - 2.5 g/l. Personally I find this provides plenty of aroma without becoming a fruit salad.


----------



## Spiesy (24/3/16)

Albainian said:


> I find citra an awesome dry hop and generally use in the range of 1.5 - 2.5 g/l. Personally I find this provides plenty of aroma without becoming a fruit salad.


Me too. Although I usually brew Pales, so for an IPA I'd double those rates, especially for something with "Citra" in the name.


----------



## Yob (24/3/16)

Lost my post.. Do you keg or bottle? If you keg, go light, if it's not enough add more to the keg. In s hop sock of course... 

If you bottle, take a punt and adjust to suit desire next batch.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/16)

If its the brew dog recipe....250g!!! Load up.


----------



## Bruer (28/3/16)

Thanks everyone! Ended up going 2.5g/L for 3 days. Was wanting to be a bit on the cautious side. We'll wait and see but tasting and smelling the samples it looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------

